# Does Amazon have any good cheap recurve bows



## jaycg (Oct 25, 2020)

I got a Jekosen Eagle Eye from Amazon. It’s a solid bow for a brand new archer like me, and not expensive at all. Plenty of other affordable options as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorgejohnson72 (Sep 26, 2020)

yes the oeeline recurve bow 

OEELINE Airobow Takedown Archery Recurve Bow 62 inch Hunting Bow Right and Left Hand Draw Weights in 25-55 lbs https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08CMXPQG...abc_HESJPDVE37EM0NWM1JW1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Bran1 (Aug 9, 2021)

I will pick good and cheap. Do I need fast? 


[email protected] said:


>


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

Yup. This one really surprised me.






Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilsey (Mar 29, 2019)

Search Results


Lancaster Archery Supply




www.lancasterarchery.com


----------



## vincenthanna (Feb 25, 2020)

Plenty of Samick Sage and Sage clones out there. I own two, a galaxy sage elite and a southwest archery tiger shark and they have both been great bows.


----------



## Addapost (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm a huge fan of the seriously cheap Southwest Archery Spyder. Like $150 on Amazon. It is WAY more accurate and fun to shoot than my $$ brand name ilf thing that I no longer shoot.


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

My sinoart Falcon is a good bow for the money. Lots of limb poundage options. 

The Black Hunter is supposed to be good as well.


----------



## Pyme (May 6, 2015)

Rather than Amazon, why not look at a place like Lancaster (or others like them), and support a real business that actually supports archery?

They have plenty of options.


----------



## Onski316 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hard to beat a Sage or a Black Hunter (or any one of the million wannabees). Lot of history and plenty of satisfied customers.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

As Pyme said you can buy a Galaxy Ember from Lancaster Archery for 200. (pretty cheap for an amazing bow) or you can buy the same (lesser quality controlled) bow as the Black Hunter from Amazon for half that. Support archery as a whole and receive a great bow and a good experience or take your chances with mass produced lesser quality product from Amazon. Disclaimer- both sell the same bow made in the same factory-the higher grade versions go to places like Lancaster and the lower grade pieces go to Amazon.


----------



## Bran1 (Aug 9, 2021)

This is why I am asking the question.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

hard to beat the black hunter/ember.

ive had them from amazon and lancaster,
the ones from lancaster were much nicer quality and finish.


----------



## MattfromVT (Sep 30, 2019)

I got my wife a samick from amazon for about $130. No complaints.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Samick Sage take down for my adult son & a Ozark Mountain Longbow for me from Archery shops. Each was under $200 at the time. We like em both.


----------



## Dah B (Jul 22, 2021)

You can get good bows from Amazon, but they are really not any cheaper than ordering from a real archery shop. I'm not anti-Amazon, but I am pro-archery shop and pro-Amazon not crushing every small specialty store in America. Another thing to consider is the Pittman-Robertson excise tax on archery equipment. If you hunt or care one wit about wildlife conservation, you want to make sure that the retailer you patronize is paying the excise tax because that's what funds every state fish and game agency and wildlife management area in the country. Does Amazon or the foreign third-party vendors they partner with contribute to our public outdoor sporting opportunities or skirt the law to make an extra buck? I don't know, but I would make sure before sending them one red cent for archery or shooting gear.


----------



## jaycg (Oct 25, 2020)

Dah B said:


> You can get good bows from Amazon, but they are really not any cheaper than ordering from a real archery shop. I'm not anti-Amazon, but I am pro-archery shop and pro-Amazon not crushing every small specialty store in America. Another thing to consider is the Pittman-Robertson excise tax on archery equipment. If you hunt or care one wit about wildlife conservation, you want to make sure that the retailer you patronize is paying the excise tax because that's what funds every state fish and game agency and wildlife management area in the country. Does Amazon or the foreign third-party vendors they partner with contribute to our public outdoor sporting opportunities or skirt the law to make an extra buck? I don't know, but I would make sure before sending them one red cent for archery or shooting gear.


Agreed on this. If I knew what I know now when I wanted to get into archery I wouldn’t have gone with Amazon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXXIS31 (Dec 15, 2009)

TBOW on Ebay or Amazon, they are almost identical to the Hoyt Satori and they are great bows.


----------



## creidv (Sep 21, 2008)

Kinda a different tack, but Amazon has a cheap ambidextrous ilf riser, comes with 20# limbs, for around $80. 
I put on 35# limbs, and use it for shooting left and right. Heard it’s good for back muscle symmetry, and I’ve learned how to shoot left..


----------



## Dartwick (Oct 28, 2019)

Dah B said:


> You can get good bows from Amazon, but they are really not any cheaper than ordering from a real archery shop. I'm not anti-Amazon, but I am pro-archery shop and pro-Amazon not crushing every small specialty store in America. Another thing to consider is the Pittman-Robertson excise tax on archery equipment. If you hunt or care one wit about wildlife conservation, you want to make sure that the retailer you patronize is paying the excise tax because that's what funds every state fish and game agency and wildlife management area in the country. Does Amazon or the foreign third-party vendors they partner with contribute to our public outdoor sporting opportunities or skirt the law to make an extra buck? I don't know, but I would make sure before sending them one red cent for archery or shooting gear.


The way worded that is a bit misrepresentative.

Im not against the Pitman act. But to characterize it as what pays for game and fish commissions isnt really right. In my state for instance Fed funds only cover about 1/6 of the Game and Fish commision budgets.


----------



## Dah B (Jul 22, 2021)

Dartwick said:


> The way worded that is a bit misrepresentative.
> 
> Im not against the Pitman act. But to characterize it as what pays for game and fish commissions isnt really right. In my state for instance Fed funds only cover about 1/6 of the Game and Fish commision budgets.


Fair enough. I was speaking about the country broadly and I have no doubts some states take more federal money than others. Also, the Pittman-Robertson money funds whatever federal lands that in your state, plus other projects like new firearms ranges and grants for nonprofit conservation work. It does a lot more than I can describe in a short thread response. Anyway, I don't want to hijack the thread. I just want to encourage conscientious consumership, and I believe if you are purchasing archery equipment, than the Pittman-Robertson excise tax is an important consideration for people that care about the future of the sport.


----------



## Z-MAN (Jan 25, 2004)

Like much things in life, You get what you paid for. Good luck.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I would rather you try an archery store, like LAS, than Amazon. Once I found out about Amazon's tax payments, I now avoid them. Same for the Chinese stuff on Ebay.


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

I agree that Southwest Archery has great bows for the price. I had a Sage/Spyder clone riser and purchased their XL Spyder limbs and the bow flat out shoots great. I just wanted a cheap "beater bow" for bow fishing since I can attach my real seat to the stabilizer bushing. I didn't want my expensive ILF bows getting bounced around in an aluminum boat, wet, and fished slimed. But it is the only bow I am shooting now and plan to hunt with it this season.


----------



## JusAguy (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm not sure the OP is still checking in on the thread, but i'll comment for the benefit of others interested in archery who may look in.

Like many others, i have a Samick Sage (with regular 62" limbs) and a Southwest Archery Spyder (with 64" XL limbs). While they are generally the exact same design, the Spyder is finished to a far higher grade in every way. At my draw length (28 3/4"), the regular length limbs (62") stack quite noticeably. However, the 64" XL limbs draw and release so smoothly it's an absolute joy to shoot.

My bow has no hand shock and with simple string silencers is very quiet (shooting 600-ish gr arrow pulling 50lbs @ the stated 28" AMO draw length). Even my 35lb limbs are quiet - shooting Carbon Express "Predator" 2040 arrows and simple string silencers. I do use "Hunters Choice Bowstrings" (BCYX i think) and a NAP 'Flipper' rest if that matters.

I went to RMS archery last year planning on buying a semi-custom (had been drooling over Wapiti brand bows). So i looked at a dozen or so - Foley, Black Widow, Wapiti - there were a couple others, but i don't remember which brands. Honestly, there wasn't a bow there that was a whole lot nicer than my humble Southwest Archery Spyder. Admittedly, some of the risers had prettier wood, but not radically. My non-archery friends all look at my bow and mention how beautiful the wood is....

The semi-custom bows may well shoot better somehow (faster maybe/probably?), but there is nothing in the shot sequence with my bow that is unpleasant. Additionally, my humble $140 bow has accuracy potential beyond my consistent skill level, For reference, i shoot dinner-plate groups out to 20yds normally and coffee-mug-sized semi-regularly so nothing "Olympic", but respectable.

I hope this was helpful....(i do tend to ramble on....srry for that).


----------



## Bran1 (Aug 9, 2021)

JusAguy, 
I am here. I was looking at a couple of sage bows on Craigslist. 20#ers. I would like more poundage.
Also looking and have the galaxy ember in the cart at Lancaster. Doug and a few others have recommended. 
Too many to choose from. Just trying hard not to start another collection.
Thanks for adding to the thread!


----------



## JusAguy (Mar 9, 2017)

Glad you're here and keeping tuned in (it is not uncommon for someone to post up a question and then never return for follow up....)!

The Southwest Archery Spyder/Samick Sage have nearly the same functionality as an ILF bow, though obviously not nearly the limb options.

Were i starting again, (presuming shooting quality is the same), i would likely choose one of the below (and choose your limb/draw weight of choice).








Trad ILF 17" Riser


Check out the deal on Trad ILF 17" Riser at 3Rivers Archery Supply




www.3riversarchery.com





or 









Galaxy Saturn Recurve Riser


Hand crafted wooden handle ILF riser Beautiful Black back with Black dymondwood face Red highlight runs length of riser Lateral limb adjustments for ease of tuning and perfect alignment Built for speed riser makes a great 3D or bowhunting bow Length: 19" Builds a 60, 62, or 64" bow with short...




www.lancasterarchery.com





They're both beauties to look at and their ILF platform has hundreds of limb options....

Enjoy the search!


----------



## JusAguy (Mar 9, 2017)

Here is one ("used") for sale here....a few months ago, but who knows?

I shoot lefty or i'd be checking it out myself at the asking price!









WTS Old Mountain 17" wood ILF RH riser


Looking to sell a 3rivers Old Mountain trad 17" RH wood/phenolic riser, barely used and hasn't left the house. Had a set of DAS Longbow limbs and shot pretty good, just like the adjustability of my metal risers and ordered a Bosen Horn so need to recoup the funds. $265 shipped...




www.tradtalk.com


----------



## By-tor (Jan 31, 2021)

I got a 45 lb. 60" Lwano recurve bow from amazon for only $60 and it's an awesome bow ... like it so much, I got another one! Glad I did because you can't get it from amazon now ... they just came up with a new model that's 62" for $99.99 in draw weights of only 35, 45, & 50 lbs ... but for $100 bucks it's a steal! Bows this good normally go for a lot more!


----------



## Ahorn (Jan 16, 2021)

I would recommend the Southwest Archery Spyder, $160.
With a low stretch string it will shoot great.
Very quiet, stable and clean shooting


----------



## Skeptix_907 (Jul 30, 2020)

Pyme said:


> Rather than Amazon, why not look at a place like Lancaster (or others like them), and support a real business that actually supports archery?
> 
> They have plenty of options.


Because people would rather save a few bucks than support the hobby they love, without realizing their collective decisions will eventually kill companies that make archery what it is.

Individual greed > collective good. Always has been, always will be. Look at how Walmart pilfered every small town in America. People generally don't give two ****s about anything other than saving money.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

I bought this bow for my wife. She has a compound, but wanted to try traditional. I didn't think she would stick with it, so I was looking for an inexpensive entry level recurve. I was pleasantly surprised. In my honest opinion, this is an awesome bow and it shoots great. Bamboo core limbs, beautiful fit & finish. It is a lot of bow for the price. Can't go wrong.
Amazon.com : NC93 Black Hunter Original Takedown Recurve Bow, Compact Fast Accurate 60" Archery Hunting Bow for Hunting Target Practice- Right Hand(30-45lbs) (50LBS) : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

Jorgejohnson72 said:


> yes the oeeline recurve bow
> 
> OEELINE Airobow Takedown Archery Recurve Bow 62 inch Hunting Bow Right and Left Hand Draw Weights in 25-55 lbs https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08CMXPQG...abc_HESJPDVE37EM0NWM1JW1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


I bought this exact same bow looking for something cheap I didn't mind getting beat up in a boat for bow fishing and this things shoot great. Basically a Spyder/Sage clone but different colored riser. I paid $115 and it is now my favorite bow.


----------



## jrogers88 (Jun 25, 2016)

It hasn't been mentioned yet but check out twig archery. He has the black spitfire which is a belly mounted limb takedown recurve at a nice price and is a great shop to work with in my experience. Not going to be custom bow nice but if you call and want specific draw weight he will scale them and make sure you get what you want.


----------



## smithca1988 (1 mo ago)

Jorgejohnson72 said:


> yes the oeeline recurve bow
> 
> OEELINE Airobow Takedown Archery Recurve Bow 62 inch Hunting Bow Right and Left Hand Draw Weights in 25-55 lbs https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08CMXPQG...abc_HESJPDVE37EM0NWM1JW1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


I have the single piece 56 inch recurve from the company and it came out as 45 pounds where I bought the bow, however with my 24--24.5 inch draw (depending on handle/riser design) I get 35--37 in poundage from this bow depending on weather so I had to find a company making a bow more suited for me since I had a 60 inch all fiberglass 36 pound longbow I drew to 34--35 pounds not for the hunting weight like I want.

I found the Youth Longbow | website I got at 45 pounds in hickory wood for the limbs that I should be receiving soon and will fit my draw as they make the bow weight to 24 inches, so I will have a 45--46 pound bow suited for my needs hopefully hunting in a few years.


----------



## Strika (4 mo ago)

I bought a Junxing F168 66" takedown from a local supplier here in Oz. It was about the equivalent of $70 USD. I love it. I only bought a 32lb version as I don't hunt with it. It shoots really well. Not noisy or vibey. It's my therapy bow. Whenever I'm having a crappy day, I fling arrows with the recurve. It's like archery yoga. 
I'm pretty sure it's the same bow as the PSE kingfisher. 
Most of these bows come out of the same factory with different branding on them.


----------



## Remote (Dec 10, 2020)

Black Hunter. Quality, super durable, and fast at 4x the price. Outshoots many of my fancy bows.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

Strika said:


> I bought a Junxing F168 66" takedown from a local supplier here in Oz. It was about the equivalent of $70 USD. I love it. I only bought a 32lb version as I don't hunt with it. It shoots really well. Not noisy or vibey. It's my therapy bow. Whenever I'm having a crappy day, I fling arrows with the recurve. It's like archery yoga.
> I'm pretty sure it's the same bow as the PSE kingfisher.
> Most of these bows come out of the same factory with different branding on them.
> View attachment 7757308


This same bow is sometimes branded as the Samick or Galaxy Bullseye. It is hard to beat for the price. It is long enough even for taller longer draw adults. Budget for a new string, but twist the original to brace height and measure the actual length before odering a new one.


----------



## Mossy-Back (Feb 9, 2020)

You can often get the same bow on Amazon cheaper than the same bow from Lancaster or another dealer, but quite a few people have said they got bows that were out of spec from Amazon. If you spend a little more and get the bow from Lancaster or an actual dealer it is more likely to be in spec, and if it isn't they'll take care of you.


----------



## Strika (4 mo ago)

c_m_shooter said:


> This same bow is sometimes branded as the Samick or Galaxy Bullseye. It is hard to beat for the price. It is long enough even for taller longer draw adults. Budget for a new string, but twist the original to brace height and measure the actual length before odering a new one.


I got lucky with my string. It was at correct BH from day one and hasn't shifted 1000+ arrows in.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

Strika said:


> It's my therapy bow...


Brilliant! Just the term I was looking for. I going to ask my wife if I can buy a therapy bow!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (2 mo ago)

Many.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

The Black Hunter really is a lot of bow for $100-110. I just bought one though Amazon Prime for $53 shipped and including tax. I own a number of ilf bows with premium limbs and was fairly impressed with the BH.


----------



## smithca1988 (1 mo ago)

Hunter Dave said:


> The Black Hunter really is a lot of bow for $100-110. I just bought one though Amazon Prime for $53 shipped and including tax. I own a number of ilf bows with premium limbs and was fairly impressed with the BH.


I am not, they need a Left hand version for my left eye dominancy. That being said I got other bows including a Youth Longbow in Hickory from Great Plains Traditional Bow company at 45 pounds for only $310 before shipping, tax was not included due to what state I am buying from.


----------



## Remote (Dec 10, 2020)

Hunter Dave said:


> The Black Hunter really is a lot of bow for $100-110. I just bought one though Amazon Prime for $53 shipped and including tax. I own a number of ilf bows with premium limbs and was fairly impressed with the BH.


Longbow version is especially nice, worth checking out. It's a proud bow. Surprisingly about as quick as the recurve, which is already a real performer. Very rugged. 

Only issue is the weight variance, often reported. My "60lb" (attached) draws 63lb at 28'. At my AMO 30.5" draw it pulls 68lb, a little more than I'd like.

Anyway, a steal at the price. The MK2 version doesn't look as good to me but is supposedly a little quicker. Don't take as fact as learned that on YT.


----------



## Stefus_Prime (23 d ago)

Does anyone know any cheap but decent barebows for a beginner? I figured the Amazon thread may be a better place to ask rather than making a new thread. Are there any safety drawbacks or things that should be changed on cheaper bows?


----------



## Remote (Dec 10, 2020)

Stefus_Prime said:


> Does anyone know any cheap but decent barebows for a beginner? I figured the Amazon thread may be a better place to ask rather than making a new thread. Are there any safety drawbacks or things that should be changed on cheaper bows?


If you go ILF (takedown, international limb fitting format) you have numerous options at nearly all scales of budget. What is "cheap" for you? No shame in stating it, and to be honest you couldn't be asking at a better time. Market is rich with quality at low prices, if you know what you're looking for and where to get it.


----------



## Stefus_Prime (23 d ago)

Remote said:


> If you go ILF (takedown, international limb fitting format) you have numerous options at nearly all scales of budget. What is "cheap" for you? No shame in stating it, and to be honest you couldn't be asking at a better time. Market is rich with quality at low prices, if you know what you're looking for and where to get it.


I'd like to get in at $200-$300 for a barebow if possible. What would be my best option? I'm fine with spending more once I'm sure that I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Remote (Dec 10, 2020)

Stefus_Prime said:


> I'd like to get in at $200-$300 for a barebow if possible. What would be my best option? I'm fine with spending more once I'm sure that I'm sticking with it.


By 'barebow' (a competition category bow type definition) you mean a bow to which you can add stabilisers/weights as needed, plunger with rest etc? Typically such bows are ILF and can be tuned and tweaked to get the desired performance and feel, right own to changing the grip and shifting poundage and tiller.

Or do you mean a single piece or 3 piece 'bare bow' with no bushings etc, typically wood throughout.

(Many find this relatively new term confusing)


----------



## Stefus_Prime (23 d ago)

Remote said:


> By 'barebow' (a competition category bow type definition) you mean a bow to which you can add stabilisers/weights as needed, plunger with rest etc? Typically such bows are ILF and can be tuned and tweaked to get the desired performance and feel, right own to changing the grip and shifting poundage and tiller.
> 
> Or do you mean a single piece or 3 piece 'bare bow' with no bushings etc, typically wood throughout.
> 
> (Many find this relatively new term confusing)


The former but I'd like to keep it as simple as possible.


----------



## Remote (Dec 10, 2020)

Stefus_Prime said:


> The former but I'd like to keep it as simple as possible.


Then I'd probably get a Samick Sage or - if you want to explore ILF - then a TBow, which is a widely liked Hioyt Satori clone. Folk have often bought the TBow as a try-before-I-buy, later getting a real Satori. If you can go to USD350, I would definitely look into the 19" or 21" (better for learning) 'EXE Scream' riser at Lancaster Archery, also known as the factory name F261 for cheaper (Aliexpress). Then get some USD100 simple wood/fibreglass ILF limbs for it, or decent limbs 2nd hand. The F261 is top class.

Can also get a Olympic style metal ILF riser 2nd hand, at say 21" or 25" and some Samick, Sanlida (x8), Kinetic, Akusta limbs for it.

Whatever you do, if newish to traditional archery, start at a low draw weight like 30lb, no matter how strong you think you are in general. General physical stremgth is no indicator of 'bow strength'. More so you need to be nice and relaxed at full draw to learn and ingrain good form.


----------



## Stefus_Prime (23 d ago)

Remote said:


> Then I'd probably get a Samick Sage or - if you want to explore ILF - then a TBow, which is a widely liked Hioyt Satori clone. Folk have often bought the TBow as a try-before-I-buy, later getting a real Satori. If you can go to USD350, I would definitely look into the 19" or 21" (better for learning) 'EXE Scream' riser at Lancaster Archery, also known as the factory name F261 for cheaper (Aliexpress). Then get some USD100 simple wood/fibreglass ILF limbs for it, or decent limbs 2nd hand. The F261 is top class.
> 
> Can also get a Olympic style metal ILF riser 2nd hand, at say 21" or 25" and some Samick, Sanlida (x8), Kinetic, Akusta limbs for it.
> 
> Whatever you do, if newish to traditional archery, start at a low draw weight like 30lb, no matter how strong you think you are in general. General physical stremgth is no indicator of 'bow strength'. More so you need to be nice and relaxed at full draw to learn and ingrain good form.



I noticed alot of reccomended risers are 25", how would a 19" or 21" differ? The T-bow looks promising, would Amazon be the best place to buy them? Going to do some research on the F261 as well. I was thinking 25-35# as well, my left shoulder sucks so don't want to mess it up anymore.


----------



## Remote (Dec 10, 2020)

Stefus_Prime said:


> I noticed alot of reccomended risers are 25", how would a 19" or 21" differ? The T-bow looks promising, would Amazon be the best place to buy them? Going to do some research on the F261 as well. I was thinking 25-35# as well, my left shoulder sucks so don't want to mess it up anymore.


A longer riser has more stability and a larger sight picture / 'window'. Top barebow shooters shoot 21 to 25" ILF risers, mostly the latter. The Satori and other risers mentioned are hunting style ILF risers, where compactness is prioritised, so are generally no longer than 21". Some go as short as 13". A shorter bow is generally more nervous with a draw not as smooth. But you can put long or XL limbs on a 19 or 21" riser to get that smoothness and add a little more forgiveness.

There are differing schools of thought ln this when learning. Most of our forebears learned with bows far less forgiving. Learning how to shoot a bow without weights and long risers may make you a better and more equipment-mobile archer overall, but less accurate and confident at the outset. Confidence is key in archery.

However at the extreme end, an archer that learns to shoot a stick and string wood bow of the shelf will generally shoot a 25" inch riser with high tech carbon limbs very well. Not so the other way around. It comes down to what sort of archer you want to be, what you want from the sport.


----------



## Stefus_Prime (23 d ago)

Remote said:


> A longer riser has more stability and a larger sight picture / 'window'. Top barebow shooters shoot 21 to 25" ILF risers, mostly the latter. The Satori and other risers mentioned are hunting style ILF risers, where compactness is prioritised, so are generally no longer than 21". Some go as short as 13". A shorter bow is generally more nervous with a draw not as smooth. But you can put long or XL limbs on a 19 or 21" riser to get that smoothness and add a little more forgiveness.
> 
> There are differing schools of thought ln this when learning. Most of our forebears learned with bows far less forgiving. Learning how to shoot a bow without weights and long risers may make you a better and more equipment-mobile archer overall, but less accurate and confident at the outset. Confidence is key in archery.
> 
> However at the extreme end, an archer that learns to shoot a stick and string wood bow of the shelf will generally shoot a 25" inch riser with high tech carbon limbs very well. Not so the other way around. It comes down to what sort of archer you want to be, what you want from the sport.


Thank you for the awesome break down, I feel more confident hunting around now!


----------

